# Found Pigeon/what to do



## arty (Aug 30, 2003)

I Have Found A Pigeon.
Interesting subject, I thought I would pop in and add afew links that I have found.
I Found A Pigeon Now What?
Calm the bird, place a small heating pad into the bottom of a good sized box, set it on low, Cover the bird (make sure theres ample air vents) And place in a quiet place away from all activity.
After the bird has calmed, offer fresh water (fairly heavy bowl 1.5 inches deep) Pigeons sip as using a straw, water must be atleast 1 inch deep, and change this 2 times a day if not more.
Be vigilint, assure that the bird does drink, watch the bird, a healthy bird will drink well on its own.
Offer the bird seed, (fairly heavy bowl) Wild bird seed will do the job, however a pigeon dove mix would be better for the bird.
Again be vigilant, watch the bird, Assure yourself that the bird is indeed eatting.
Heres afew links that may help out!
http://spud1.50megs.com/Found _a_Lost_Pigeon.htm
http://www.pigeons.com/resources/FAQ.html
http://mark3452004.tripod.com/stray.htm
http://www.npausa.com/found_pigeon.htm
http://www.fbipigeons.com/lost_and_found_pigeons.htm
REACH HELP!
Youv'e done the above, what next, contact someone that knows the avian world and can help you.
Here is afew links to help you contact a pigeon fancier.
http://pigeons.com/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/messages
http://www.wildliferehabilitators.com/links.htm
http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/rehab_usa.html
CAGES.
You've decided to keep the bird, Keeping the bird means a serious commitment, there will be a great deal of attention required from this point on so be sure you want to make this kind of commitment, please dont rush into a decission, keeping the bird is going to require alot on your part.
With that said, providing the proper living arrangments, a cage must be large enough for the bird to stretch its wings from side to side front and back with out touching either side.
Some folks use a brick for a perch, pigeons enjoy a flat surfice when sitting, I use a half inch dowel, whatever you wish to use, place the object so the bird can perch without hitting the side of the cage with its feathers, otherwise damage to the feathers can occur.
The cage must be large enough to place the water and seed dish where the bird can't discharge into it.
Clean the cage everyday, I cant begin to explain the importance of this subject, the cleaner. the better.
Allowing the Pigeon (out of cage time) is also very important, let your new friend out atleast 2 hours everyday.
LOFTS.
BUILDING A LOFT.
http://www.parlorroller.com/lofts.html
http://www.uplandbirddog.com/training/loft.html
http://www.jamiegleave.freeserve.co.uk/loftdesvent.htm
FOOD/FIRST AID.
Feed your new friend Pigeon and Dove mix, wild bird seed will also work.
Birds on a seed diet should be provided a mulivitamin suppliment, either in the water or sprinkled (powder form) onto there seed.
Fresh water provided in a 1+ inch deep dish, change 2 times a day if not more.
Keep a supply of first aid products for if and when needed.
Here afew links to help.
http://www.internationaldovesociety...0aid kits.htm
Handle your bird-birds, inspect them for parasites, hold there beak open and inspect for canker, look for general abuse from loft problems such as picking marks, cut's and or abrassions, check the eyes any watering,etc.
Keep an eye on the droppings, the droppings tell alot about the birds health.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/droppings.htm
Peace!
Arty & Rose.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great info, Arty.
Thanks

Reti


----------



## suecee (Mar 24, 2005)

*Good info!*

This is just what I've been looking for! THANK YOU!!


----------

